# Using Cricut to make soap molds?!



## navigator9 (Nov 29, 2017)

Having recently gotten a Cricut, I've been experimenting like crazy, mostly with holiday related things like this winter village. So I was quite surprised this morning to see a Youtube video titled, "Soap molds with Cricut". I'm guessing it's melt and pour, although it doesn't look it to me, but then again I know nothing about M&P, but he says he removes it after 50 minutes, so it wouldn't be CP. I don't know how lye would react with the magnetic sheets. I just thought it was an example of creative genius at its best, and also reinforces the idea that soapmakers can adapt ANYthing to help us make soap! Here's the video.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P28TMl_Fncs[/ame]


----------



## lsg (Nov 29, 2017)

I have both a Cricut and a Brother Scan n Cut.  I love them both, but have never used them to make molds.


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 29, 2017)

lsg said:


> I have both a Cricut and a Brother Scan n Cut.  I love them both, but have never used them to make molds.



It's an interesting idea though, isn't it? You'd need something thick enough to give the impression dimension, so that's one of the reasons he uses the magnetic sheet, but the other reason is that he uses a metal pan under the silicone mold, so that the magnetic sheet stays on the bottom of the mold and doesn't float when the soap is poured. That's kind of genius. Not sure how the magnetic sheet might be affected by lye with CP, or if the magnetic sheet might make the soap more DOS prone, but it sure makes me start thinking about the possibilities.


----------



## toxikon (Nov 29, 2017)

I have a Silhouette Cameo, and I've used it for so many things! Never thought of soap impressions though. Coating the magnetic sheet in mineral oil would help it release better.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 29, 2017)

Just goes to show that soap makers always have soap on the brain. Thanks for sharing.

And also, your village is lovely.


----------



## scard (Nov 29, 2017)

I have a silhouette cutter, I know it cuts stencil material. I wonder if several layers of that would give a decent impression? :think: I think I'll give it a shot! Thanks for posting this. Great idea!


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 29, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Just goes to show that soap makers always have soap on the brain. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> And also, your village is lovely.



Thanks dibbles! I'm having lots of fun discovering all the Cricut can do. 



scard said:


> I have a silhouette cutter, I know it cuts stencil material. I wonder if several layers of that would give a decent impression? :think: I think I'll give it a shot! Thanks for posting this. Great idea!



The problem would be in getting the stencil material to stay on the bottom of the mold when you pour the soap. He got around that problem by setting the mold on top of a metal pan so that the magnetic sheets pull themselves downward. If you can figure out a way around that, it should work. The Cricut makes such beautiful, intricate cuts, the possibilities would be endless. Good luck!


----------



## scard (Nov 29, 2017)

I've seen people using craft foam for soap molds and the silhouette has come out with a deep cut blade that works on thick craft foam. I'll have to pick up a blade and try it. I don't know how intricate the cuts can get, but it's worth a try. It has potential. I imagine it would not be too difficult to temporarily fix it to silicone with mineral oil or a little melt and pour? We'll see. :shock:


----------



## scard (Feb 7, 2018)

Better late than never, I actually did these a few months ago but didn't get around to posting. I was just having some fun, but I think there may be 
some potential for favors or personalizing?


----------



## BattleGnome (Feb 8, 2018)

Have you attempted to use them as stamps? Looks like it could have some potential for a softer bar if you can mount them right


----------



## scard (Feb 8, 2018)

BattleGnome, I doubt they would be tough enough, the foam is pretty flimsy. I was surprised how well it cut on the silhouette though. I'll have to try cutting a mat to fit in a loaf mold. Now I am attempting to make some stamps like these : http://elomar-pasitoapasito.blogspot.com/2010/12/como-personalizar-tus-jabones-con-un.html.  (well a little like them) I love the design style.  I tried basswood but it wasn't strong enough, I'll pick up some birch plywood this weekend. 
(BTW two of the soaps in picture had plastic canvas in the molds not foam)


----------



## earlene (Feb 8, 2018)

Do you emboss by placing them on the bottom of the molds or do you use a mallet for stamping them on top of the soap once removed from the mold?  Just curious how it works?


----------



## scard (Feb 8, 2018)

I just rubbed a tiny bit of oil on one side of the foam shape and stuck it on the bottom of the mold. They came out of the soap pretty easily after unmolding. I think the soap could look much better but I was just trying it out and didn't plan colors etc. I'm just starting to play with M&P in CP soap, it's a lot of fun and so many possibilities!


----------



## Alien (Apr 1, 2019)

I haven’t soaped for too long and had made some melt n pour eggs to imbed in CP soap, the soap sort of rejectedthem and pulled away and broke when unfolded even though I had spritzed them with alcohol before stirring into the emulsified soap...bummer

Anyone ever tried to make soap molds using plaster of Paris? Seems like it would be a lot cheaper than silicone.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 1, 2019)

Alien said:


> Anyone ever tried to make soap molds using plaster of Paris? Seems like it would be a lot cheaper than silicone.



This is an old post and different topic.  Please start a new thread.


----------

